# SF North Bay area ppl whats up



## TweaksPerformance (Jun 7, 2005)

Name:Tim
City:Santa Rosa,CA
Car:Looking


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

TweaksPerformance said:


> Name:Tim
> City:Santa Rosa,CA
> Car:Looking



What kind of car you are looking for? 

Go to these sites: www.cars.com, www.autotrader.com, www.automart.com and www.ebaymotors.com

Have fun.


----------



## antdeezy (Jun 7, 2005)

<---- NorCali 

925 Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## TweaksPerformance (Jun 7, 2005)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> What kind of car you are looking for?
> 
> Go to these sites: www.cars.com, www.autotrader.com, www.automart.com and www.ebaymotors.com
> 
> Have fun.


I'm actually looking for a 1978-1980 Honda Civic or 1980's Nissan for some old school projects i have always wanted to do.


----------

